# German or Belgian?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, I know they said that Murphy is German, but I saw this pix... it really looks like what he might be when he grows up. 

Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/Belgian_Shepherd_Malinois_grass.jpg 

pix from link above









His muzzle isn't so black, but all the other color is the same. His coat is real short and tight just like that too. He's also looks like he might be pretty wide chested. 










Right now, his ears all fell over and are hanging off to the one side. he looks so goofy lol. 

He's 12 wks old and is doing really well overall. He's showing alert for potty, stops when told no, usually, sits loves food... just a happy pup!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

This was taken yesterday, at 12 wks...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks a little too bulky to be a mali in my opinion. His face isn't dark enough either. I'm definitely not a mali expert, but i'm just not seeing purebred mali in that second picture you posted. A mix is always a possibility.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

some mali's dont have black faces, and all pups are chuncky, he could have some in him


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I don't THINK he's a mal, but I was shocked at how much that one photo and the color and tightness of his coat is. He's got a stockier head than Zeva does. Maybe he seems so un-GSD like because SHE'S so spot on w/ the look? He's also the first male GSD I've had. And I admit, he's an odd coloring. 

He's cute, he's happy and healthy and I love him either way. I looked at pix of his parents, he looks just like mom, and gmom and not really at all like dad  Pity. Oh well, he's mine and I love him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have pictures of mom and dad? That would be much easier to tell.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Dad is the black and tan, Mom is the one beside him in the purple collar. Gmom is the one in the back w/ pink collar.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

look up tan GSD they look like the parents, are the parents full?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She claims they are.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah those are definitely not belgian mali's. They all look like GSD's to me. 

Did your pup come with some kind of AKC limited registration? Do you have pedigrees for both parents?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

yea they look like tan GSDs they are pretty


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah, just light red/tan sables... 

Thanks, ladies. We'll see how he turns out. Bet he looks like mom


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Thanks, ladies. We'll see how he turns out. Bet he looks like mom


Actually, i'm a guy, but glad to help nonetheless. I agree that he'll turn out looking a lot like mom too.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't see Mal. Just a light sable dog. I agree that he'll look like his Mom.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Not a mal...cute as a button though!! 

I think the easiest way to tell a Belgian is the body is square and proportionate compared to the GSD. He's my groenendael at 13 weeks...look how square the body is.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

haha yea, shilo looked like her mom, this one will to she/hes a beauty!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL and there's no mistaking the belgian intensity.... you'd know if you had one LOL! Attached example of the crazy belgian vs the gsd over a frisbee....look at that intensity LOL!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

KohleePiper said:


> LOL and there's no mistaking the belgian intensity.... you'd know if you had one LOL! Attached example of the crazy belgian vs the gsd over a frisbee....look at that intensity LOL!


 
thats a belgian???!! woa!!:wild:looks like a wolf!! look at em' go! haha


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

shilorio said:


> thats a belgian???!! woa!!:wild:looks like a wolf!! look at em' go! haha


LOL her hair is all wet cause she just got out of the pool and she's still poofy!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

KohleePiper said:


> LOL her hair is all wet cause she just got out of the pool and she's still poofy!


aha!! how cute!! my dad saw one at the park one time, he looked at me and said "im getting one!!" haha he looooves them!!:wub:


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> This was taken yesterday, at 12 wks...


OMG.. SO handsome!! I love the family picture too..!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

haha, thanks Ladies and GENTS. was gonna add that but... I was distracted. Was getting ready to go to a parade w/ our General Lee. It was a blast and everyone kept asking to press the dixie horns lol


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love his facial markings & the ears! Panzer looked like he stood in the wind for too long for a while too.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

KohleePiper said:


> LOL and there's no mistaking the belgian intensity.... you'd know if you had one LOL! Attached example of the crazy belgian vs the gsd over a frisbee....look at that intensity LOL!


 Love it! Who is your Belgian from? Here are a few of my crazy Black Dogs:





































And a video of a crazy Belgian and a crazy GSD LOL


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, see... I didn't think he could be a BM cause he's really low key. He's a happy, food driven dog that hardly chews and just kinda lays around all the time. I sometimes have a hard time getting to walk beside of me on the leash because he's always behind. One always in front, one behind and then me in the middle. We're still working on the group walk thing lol.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The lack of pigment is there in the dam - I don't doubt she has AKC papers. The pup looks like he has no black markings because the dam is lacking them. This is not a trait that should be bred on, but some people like these "rare" colors - which actually are faults according to the standard. Should not affect his abiltiy to love you or you him...but it is a serious flaw to all versions of the breed standard.

Lee


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Wow, see... I didn't think he could be a BM cause he's really low key. He's a happy, food driven dog that hardly chews and just kinda lays around all the time. I sometimes have a hard time getting to walk beside of me on the leash because he's always behind. One always in front, one behind and then me in the middle. We're still working on the group walk thing lol.


 My Belgians are actually great house dogs. They don't tend to be real destructive, even in puppyhood (although they can have their moments LOL) and like the GSDs, they are willing to chill around the house when nothing is going on.

I don't mean to alarm you but I'd be a bit concerned about a puppy who was lagging behind so much on walks. I'd probably get some pre-lims taken of his hips and elbows just to make sure there isn't a physical reason for him being so "low key".


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's too chunky, and a Malinois has his ears perfectly erect at 8 weeks.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I call this one Mal-Rex. The angle is weird though. 

Poor Doerak, always trying to get out of her way. My adult dogs are always very tolerant of the pups.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

shilorio said:


> some mali's dont have black faces,


But I've never seen a malinois puppy without the black mask or at least a very dark face. It usually creaps down a little as they age. My 5 year old female just has a bit left around the muzzle.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He runs really good, I think he just tolerates the leash and likes to sniff a lot. Zeva is a alpha bitch and likes to pretend she's in change.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

FuryanGoddess said:


> This was taken yesterday, at 12 wks...


That reminds me of how my Tuki looked when her ears were flopping, to the same side even!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

This is not a Malinois. The coat is way too short. The muzzle is already almost as wide as an adult Malinois. 

Also let's use a bit of logic. Malinois are still not a very popular breed. It is ranked as the 81st most popular breed by the AKC. The the GSD is ranked 2nd. Would you put your money on it being a GSD or Malinois?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Based on the other messages I think the parents of her dog are known and are GSD, she does not believe it's a Malinois. I think she is pointing out some of the similarities in appearance.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

BlackPuppy said:


> He's too chunky, and a Malinois has his ears perfectly erect at 8 weeks.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I love this pic with all the pups!!! I want it as my desk top pic !!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Malinois are not a popular breed, but there are a lot being bred. Anybody interested in one should go to the Malinois Rescue. They are overrun with rescues and short on foster homes. They end up with a lot of youngsters who were probably too active for their owners, and of course, need to be trained.

ABMC Belgian Malinois Rescue - Rescued Belgian Malinois

Malinois waiting for a foster home. These dogs are not safe until a foster home can be found. 

Belgian Malinois in Need of a Foster Home


----------



## stafinois (Jul 11, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> He's too chunky, and a Malinois has his ears perfectly erect at 8 weeks.



I don't think mine had his ears come up until he was at least 10 weeks. Granted he DOES have giant ears for a Belgian...


----------

